# the punk thread



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

here's a place to talk about punk music.

I love classical music more than anything, obviously, but punk music is another form of music that I'm really, really familiar with. It's such a liberating practice and the music is a prime example of why I don't think complexity is everything in music.

really anything goes here, from LA hardcore to NYC 2000s dance-punk.

I'll post a few examples spanning sub-genres

*some basic hardcore*










*some nice queercore music*






*folk punk*






*dance punk*


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Behold:





Behold twice:





Behold thrice:





Behold... tetrace?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the originals - and one of the very best:


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice music there Ooga - Gonna look into more of those bands


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

To me it seems like a lot of the most musically interesting stuff was right on the tail end of punk's development, before or after the "boom".










(Speaking of Pere Ubu, listen to their song Heart of Darkness to hear where Joy Division's bassist got his tricks.)











I don't like much of the 3 chord brainless hardcore stuff (besides Discharge, who may as well be the first and final statement in idiot-punk). I used to be way into Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Bad Brains, Minor Threat, etc, but now they bore me half the time.

Not sure where to put this, since it's fairly unclassifiable, but it's some sorta punk:






All Albini's stuff is pretty good too, but he might have been around too late to qualify, despite him always just identifying Big Black as a punk band.

Oh, and Flipper more or less devoted their career to making fun of punks, possibly making them the most punk punk band.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> despite him always just identifying Big Black as a punk band.
> 
> Oh, and Flipper more or less devoted their career to making fun of punks, possibly making them the most punk punk band.


I love all of the bands you posted, but have to highlight this part. I would consider Big Black as a lo-fi noise band, but as far as their aesthetic and personality, they are pretty punk in essence.

Flipper is another fantastic band, and they were absolutely hilarious. I love their album _Album: Generic Flipper_, and the fact that they had the balls to go up and play slower noise music in the middle of fast-paced punk shows is hilarious and I love them for their counter-culture attitude towards an obnoxious counter-culture (the punk scene in its "golden age" was arguably ridiculous...I enjoy the modern day scene more)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just listening to Handel's Israel in Egypt where a countertenor sings sweetly about flies and lice, pestilence, blotches and blains, among other plagues, can't get much more punk than that.































Punkyou very much


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

are these any good.. ?

United Nations - Say Goodbye to General Figment of the USS Imagination





Unwound - December





At The Drive In - One Armed Scissor





Sebastien Grainger - It's A Living


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

oogabooha said:


> I love all of the bands you posted, but have to highlight this part. I would consider Big Black as a lo-fi noise band, but as far as their aesthetic and personality, they are pretty punk in essence.
> 
> Flipper is another fantastic band, and they were absolutely hilarious. I love their album _Album: Generic Flipper_, and the fact that they had the balls to go up and play slower noise music in the middle of fast-paced punk shows is hilarious and I love them for their counter-culture attitude towards an obnoxious counter-culture (the punk scene in its "golden age" was arguably ridiculous...I enjoy the modern day scene more)


Yup, they're definitely basically punk, the alternative scene was just eating itself alive so much there were 100 labels that fit Big Black at the time (noise rock, post-hardcore, "pigf*ck" [???], blah blah...).

Yeah, the Flipper guys realized there was pretty much nothing more conformist than punk when it got huge. Same goes for almost any progressive-oriented movement, ironically. Trivia: they got their trademark offtune guitar tone when people kept getting on stage and smashing their instruments. They liked the sound and deliberately emulated it later.

Lest we forget grindcore:




The logical conclusion of punk, in a way.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

figured i'd bump this thread up

I've been reminiscing about Bomb the Music Industry! lately, because they're one of my favorite bands. Their album Vacation is perfect, and it's reallyr eally rad. I'm going to go see them on the 23rd for the second time, so I'm really excited to see Jeff for the 3rd time (I also saw ASOB on May).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love Rise Against.....they sound punk-ish to me, but I was never big into the punk scene so I may get laughed at . I think their technical description is melodic hardcore or something of that nature. Whatever the case, I own all of their albums.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

JJJJjjjaaaapppppPppppPPPPPPPppppppaaaaaaannnnnnnnn eeeeessssssseeesssesssxssee!!!!!!!!!QQ


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


>


Beat me to it, I love Pere Ubu, Television, PiL and especially Wire. Post-punk is much more interesting than regular punk I think (though I do like Dead Kennedys and some other stuff, Bad Religion got me into music in the first place really).


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Adding to the post-punk>punk theme...


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

Amebix isn't unclassifiable. I guess they were but now they're seen as the start of the crust movement. I enjoy crust, d-beat and the uglier hxc stuff, basically all I listen to in punk anymore. Discharge, Amebix, Siege, Doom, Dropdead, His Hero Is Gone, Tragedy, From Ashes Rise, Masakari, etc. Basically the stuff that sounds like Motorhead starting a riot. Will always have a soft spot for Converge, tho that's pushing into metalcore.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Do Amebix sound anything like HHiG or Nausea any other crust band? They got slapped with that label, but there was really nothing else out there like their murky, depressive mix of punk and speed metal. Honestly I'd put them in a playlist alongside Black Sabbath before any other punk band.

So yeah, there are some "carved in stone" classifications I still take issue with...

That reminds me of how excited I was to discover crust punk, only to realize it's mostly genre full of Discharge clones


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

I dunno, I definitely hear Amebix in Doom and HHiG. And Masakari who are more or less a really good HHiG clone. Hear lots of Amebix in early Neurosis too. But I agree that they were pretty original and unique. Never got around to checking out Nausea, it's a personal flaw I should correct.


----------



## venusdelta (Nov 20, 2012)

While I agree with your statement on Masakari and HHiG, that split they put out with Alpinist last year was still one of the better metal records of 2011.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*START YOUR OWN BAND-DO IT YOURSELF! Now, that's punk!*


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

It´s nice to see that I´m not the only one into both punk and classical.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Original Punk band- well first major hit of the 70's UK Punk era. And Aussie of course..............


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Fugazi, the band with the most exemplary ethics since the Clash.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd rather attend a 20-minute Pistols' sound check than full shows by most other artists...






WE NEED SOME POLISHED FULL SHOW (SBD?) RELEASES!!!!
John Joseph, meet Rhino Records...let's get to work.../Katie


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS HERESY? I last posted almost 2 weeks ago without further contribution! Okay, how about a new and entirely critical question: I received an Amazon gift card for Christmas (score!) and, after replaying Spunk 5x in just 60 hours since receipt, am looking for some of YOUR favorite **** to buy! List your prized Punk Possessions - and, if any of you can point me to a great Pistols' live release (likely boot, unless there's something official and decent sounding other than Spunk and Lucre out there), I'd be deeply indebted (I've cycled through quite a bit of crap that sounds like it was recorded in a tin can a mile from stage!)/Thanks, K


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

One of my favorite punk records is Zoinks! - Stranger Anxiety. Beautiful 90s punk 

Honestly, for being a big punk fan I really need to listen to more punk bands.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is about as punk as I get into (from one of my favorite artists):


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

This is punk.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, I'm currently at work - entirely off the clock  - so let me thank you for the responses, which I'll check out at home later today; then I'll let you know what my prodigious search has unearthed./Katie


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Missed the Pistols playing in Manchester in June 76 at the Free Trade Hall
As I was 14 at the time, I don't think I would have got away with it with my dad:angel:


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

I discovered that it's not hard to find those core razor-sharp, meth-tempoed, rage-fueled, venom-tongued characteristics anthemic to the genre; however, at least to my taste, I had difficulty unearthing anything palatable (or simply euphonius) that I'd care to own and which might yield new revelations with repeated listening. It seems punk's novelty bred a tolerance for mediocrity that spawned a staggeringly disproportionate balance between really good and profoundly awful acts.

In a weird irony, the commonly recognized stable of standout bands and albums are to my novice ears the clear pinnacles of sound and expression. Yet, greatness conventionalized is greatness diminished, especially in this iconoclastic musical genus.

Soooooo, though it sounds terribly cliché, I own - and am loving - The Sex Pistols' Nevermind..., Spunk, and Lucre, The Clash's self-titled debut and London Calling, The Dead Kennedys' Fresh Fruit..., and - somewhat anomalously - GnR's The Spaghetti Incident, which contains an inventory of great covers that I found almost exclusively better than the originals.

And I listened to quite a bit from renowned giants like The Ramones; MC5; The Stooges; The Misfits; The Circle Jerks; Minutemen; Rancid; and Bad Brains; to lesser known acts like The Dead Milkmen; U.K. Subs; Agent Orange; and Reagan Youth (great freakin' name, but...) just to name a few of scores. I suspect this thing is already 3 paragraphs too long, so I won't get into why I love what I eventually bought, but I'd be happy to answer any specific Qs./Happy New Year!/K


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a few of the, early, Iggy and the Stooges albums on (very old) crackly pop vinyl
a couple of VU's stuff, 
Take me back to my youth when I play them (not often, due to the quality)
But still enjoyable


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Pistols' boots "Pretty Blank" or the (seemingly unnamed) 3 CD box from 2002 with the Union Jack across the front....from the reviews I've read, PB seems like a mixed bag, but given the price, might be worth it for a few of the (partial) shows...I'm eyeing copies on ebay and discogs, as well as amazon, though the latter's sellers are pretty high - any feed back re: quality and performance is appreciated!/Katie


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Those ROIOs must be rare, indeed! Just picked up






and already thrice thru in the last 4 days...brilliant...love the "So this is Oregon" story!/K


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

There's always room for Jello! Intelligent, informed, articulate, courageous...just who the hell neutered my generation's capacity for righteous indignation?/K


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Jello was the weak link of the DKs, who weren't too interesting anyway. I don't need some clown warbling intro to sociology lessons in my rock n' roll. Holiday in Cambodia is a great song though.


----------



## Underdog (Jan 29, 2014)

OFent im interested in punk from countrys that arent that famous for their punkscene. I hope you dont mind when i post some german punk bands that arent famous (not even in germany) but i really like them. If you like to know something about the lyrics go ahead and ask me. I would like to know what you think about these songs 

*Pascow*




Other good songs: The Weltordnung is the ****, wenn mila schläft, spraypaint the walls (spermbirds split)

*Kmpfsprt*





*Frau Potz*


----------

